# We put the 'CEM' in December!



## CEM Store (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Holidays CEM Customers!

CEM Products is dedicated to offering our customers the highest quality in ancillary and peptide research. Almost 10 years in business has taught us the importance of CONSISTENCY. We will continue to be your most trusted source of ancillary products. 

To celebrate the holidays and the end of a great year, the store will be marked down 20% off. Save big on all of your ancillaries and peptides as your prep for the winter months. Thanks for all the support. 

Please click the link to go directly to the store:

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

Yours,

CEM


----------



## Bubbles! (Dec 21, 2011)

Heading over to the store now!


----------



## freakinhuge (Dec 21, 2011)

Perfect..........


----------



## Walnutz (Dec 24, 2011)

Sounds good!


----------



## bigpapabuff (Dec 27, 2011)

Bubbles! said:


> Heading over to the store now!



Love Bubbles!!!! Trailer Park Boys rules!!!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 28, 2011)

bump for savings!


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 28, 2011)

I just ordered some letro for my rats, and some clen for my wifes rats. we'll see how it goes. dont let me down, CEM!


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah you dont want to let ben down, you will never hear the end of it.

And ben, that is a compliment. Got to keep everybody on their toes


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont think they know about me lol. hopefully they dont have to find out....


----------



## t-diddz (Dec 29, 2011)

CEM Store said:


> Happy Holidays CEM Customers!
> 
> CEM Products is dedicated to offering our customers the highest quality in ancillary and peptide research. Almost 10 years in business has taught us the importance of CONSISTENCY. We will continue to be your most trusted source of ancillary products.
> 
> ...




woo hooo!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> *Yeah you dont want to let ben down, you will never hear the end of it.*
> 
> And ben, that is a compliment. Got to keep everybody on their toes


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> *I just ordered some letro for my rats, and some clen for my wifes rats.* we'll see how it goes. dont let me down, CEM!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 31, 2011)

Final day for sale!


----------

